# Firstway, Acoreus, Neues von der Staatsanwaltschaft



## linsensuppenmann (14 August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte ja schon über mein Problem berichtet (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1818&highlight=.

Nachdem ich nun Strafantrag u.a. gegen Firstway bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Lübeck gestellt hatte, habe ich heute eine freudige Nachricht von eben dieser Staatsanwaltschaft erhalten:

Aktenzeichen: 779 Js 31180/03

Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Ralf C. und Jan L. wegen Betruges
Ihr Schreiben vom 01.04.2003

Sehr geehrter Herr ...

Ihre Anzeige ist von der Staatsanwaltschaft Lübeck zu o.g. Aktenzeichen übernommen worden, da hier ein umfangreiches Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Jan L. und Ralf C. wegen des Verdachts des gewerbsmäßigen Betruges und anderer Tatbestände geführt wird.
Es sind dabei noch weitere Ermittlungen erforderlich. Mit einem Abschluss der Ermittlungsarbeiten ist deshalb nicht in Kürze zu rechnen.

Wer sich fragt, wer Ralf C. ist, der muss nur eines der Schreiben von Firstway nehmen und ganz unten den Geschäftsführer suchen.

Acoreus meldet sich seit Monaten nicht mehr. Ich denke, die haben keine Lust mehr Geld in dieser Sache einzutreiben. Ausserdem steht da noch die Strafanzeige gegen Acoreus und gegen Acoreus collection service im Raum.

Ich hoffe, das macht Euch ein bißchen Hoffnung. Dies gilt aber nur für Forderungen, die aus Firstway-Rechnungen stammt. Also keine verfrühte Freude!

Haltet die Ohren steif!

Bis denn!


----------



## sascha (16 August 2003)

> da hier ein umfangreiches Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Jan L. und Ralf C. wegen des Verdachts des gewerbsmäßigen Betruges und anderer Tatbestände geführt wird.



ob da wohl der ein oder andere strafanzeige erstattet hat?    auf jeden fall schon mal eine sehr schöne sache, das...

cu,

sascha


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2003)

*Strafantrag gegen Firstway*

Hallo könntest du mir genaueres zu deinem Strafantrag gegen Firstway zukommen lassen möchte das gleiche tun dochweiß nicht genau was ich alles brauche bitte um hilfe .....de hast du Mahnbeseidee bekommen was hast du  damit getan???

_E-Mail Adresse gelöscht,.Wenn sich ein Benutzer hier angemeldet hat (hierzu reicht bereits
 eine gültige Email-Adresse), so ist durch dessen Aktivierung des Accounts sichergestellt, dass
 es sich bei der angegebenen Mailadresse um seine Mailadresse handelt. Nun kann der User noch
 in seinem Profil die Zusendung von Emails "zulassen" (und dem Erhalt von Emails anderer
 User steht nichts mehr im Weg). tf /Moderator _


----------



## lifocolor (19 August 2003)

*Firstway*

jetzt bin ich angemeldet und es kann mir gemailt werden


----------



## Der Genervte (6 September 2003)

*Mail*

@linsensuppenmann

Auch ich wäre Dir dankbar, wenn ich eine entsprechende Mail von Dir erhalten würde. Jedes Argument kann entscheidend sein.

Danke.      :bussi: 
Der Genervte


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2003)

*Firstway*

Heute letzte Außergerichtliche Aufforderung zur Zahlung von Firstway bekommen (Bezahlvorgang Masterconnector ) 

Sachbearbeiter *xxxx xxxxxx*

will auf keinen Fall bezahlen.

Bitte um Erfahrungsberichte !!!


Danke Gruß Gucky

*[Virenscanner: Namen gemäß NUB gelöscht]*


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Oktober 2003)

@ Gucky

Als ersten Schritt empfehle ich:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

Dort vor allem dem Rechnung widersprechen und genau angeben welcher Betrag gezahlt wird und welche nicht. Das sonst anteilig auf alle Rechnungsposten verteilt wird:

Vgl. § 15 Abs. 2 TKV

(2) Begleicht der Kunde die Rechnung nur teilweise, ist, soweit nichts anderes vereinbart ist, im Zweifel davon auszugehen, daß die Zahlung auf die Forderungen der einzelnen Anbieter entsprechend ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtforderung erfolgt.

Musterschreiben für den Widerspruch: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

Einen ganz konkreten Fall findet man unter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 – kostet aber etwas Zeit.

Wichtig ist dann noch die Beweislastumkehr im Forum unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545


----------



## alaska (20 Oktober 2003)

*Neues von Firstway*

Moin,Moin!
Auch ich habe Samstag ein Lebenszeichen von Firstway erhalten - an einer fiesen Antwort bastel ich gerade!
Wer einmal einen Blick auf das Schreiben werfen möchte:
Seite 1: http://wvbg.bndlg.de/~max/firstway/firstway1.jpg
Seite 2: http://wvbg.bndlg.de/~max/firstway/firstway2.jpg
Interessant finde ich, dass Acoreus scheinbar mit dem Unternehmen nicht mehr zusammenarbeitet!

Ich dachte mir ich schicke denen mal den selben Inhalt wie Acoreus...
habt ihr noch ein paar nette Spitzfindigkeiten die ich noch einbauen koennte?
Dachte da primaer an folgende Punkte:
 - bin bereit zu zahlen, sollte sich nachweisen, dass rechtmaessig ein auch von mir gewollter Vertrag zu stande gekommen ist
(in einem anderen Schreiben war das so schoen mit:
"Alle eventuell gegen meinen Willen geschlossenen Verträge fechte ich wegen arglistiger Täuschung an. Ebenso widerrufe ich eventuell geschlossenen Verträge nach den maßgeblichen Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge. Zudem erklärte ich die Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen." umschrieben)
 - Hinweis auf Zahlungsverweigerung wg. schebenden Verfahren
 - Meiner Bitte nach Nachweis der Abrechungsgenaugigkeit wurde noch nicht nachgekommen (§ 16 TKV).
- Dialer entsprach nicht Vorgaben der FST
- Hinweis auf Wucher und v.a. § 312e BGB Pflichten im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr
 - Hinweis auf Anzeige wg. SchuFa bzgl. gefaehrung der kreditwuerdigkeit

Dachte ich koennte da vielleicht ein Musterschreiben zusammenbasteln, dass dann alle verwenden koennen! Wieso soll sich jeder selbst die Arbeit machen?

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Fristen aus? Die setzen mir eine Reaktionsfrist bis Donnerstag! Ist das nicht viel zu kurz?


----------



## alaska (20 Oktober 2003)

Mit ner Abtretungsurkunde gemäß § 410 BGB kann ich die ja glaube ich nicht mehr aergern ... Firstway ist ja der eigentliche Dialer-"Dienstleister" und der hatte ja Acoreus geben das Geld zu holen ... oder wie seht ihr das?

Was ich mich halt v.a. frage, ist ob die kurze Frist von weniger als 7 Tagen nicht zu kurz sind? Ich meine, ich muss doch auch eine angemessene Zeit zum Reagieren bekommen ... und nur 3 Werktage sind da schon etwas knapp, oder?


----------



## Marie (20 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Neues von Firstway*



			
				alaska schrieb:
			
		

> Seite 1: http://wvbg.bndlg.de/~max/firstway/firstway1.jpg
> Seite 2: http://wvbg.bndlg.de/~max/firstway/firstway2.jpg
> [....]
> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Fristen aus? Die setzen mir eine Reaktionsfrist bis Donnerstag! Ist das nicht viel zu kurz?



Hab das Schreiben auch bekommen.

Kannst ja das Schuldanerkenntnis unterschreiben, dann haste viel länger Zeit


----------



## Antidialer (20 Oktober 2003)

Kann es sein, das Acoreus  die Sache zu heiss geworden ist? Gegen Firstway soll ja mittlerweile ein umfangreiches Ermittlungsverfahren laufen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

*nach langer Zeit*

Hallo,

ich bin auch seit langen dabei, und dachte eigentlich die Sache ist gegessen. Hab auch schon damals fleißig das Forum hier studiert.

Ende Dezember 2002 soll ich mich eingewählt haben (89€),
nach einigigem schriftwechsel und einem Widerspruch an acoreus per Einschreiben am 11.03.03!!! habe ich nichts mehr gehört. Heute kam die "letzte außergerichtliche" Aufforderung zu zahlen von firstway. Gibt es schon eine Art Musterschreiben, das ich denen um die Ohren hauen kann, oder sonstige Erfahrungen mit so einer sehr späten Reaktion?


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2003)

alaska schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mich halt v.a. frage, ist ob die kurze Frist von weniger als 7 Tagen nicht zu kurz sind? Ich meine, ich muss doch auch eine angemessene Zeit zum Reagieren bekommen ... und nur 3 Werktage sind da schon etwas knapp, oder?



2 Anmerkungen:

Grundsätzlich gilt: Geld hat man zu haben. Für reine Zahlungsfristen reichen also Fristen von 1 Woche aus, da sowohl die Banken als auch der solvente Schuldner solche Fristen schaffen - und der Schuldner grundsätzlich auch zu schaffen hat, da er ja die Bezahlung der bestellten Leistung hat kommen sehen können.

Für Reaktionen anderer Art gilt: Eine Frist muss "angemessen" sein, unangemessene Fristen werden durch entsprechend angemessene ersetzt. 

3 Werktage für eine schriftliche Erklärung ist sicherlich zu knapp, wenn es um einen Verbraucher in Bezug auf seine Einwände im Verhältnis zu einem Unternehmer geht. Aber der Druck ist gewünscht - welcher Verbraucher ist lässig und wartet entspannt, wenn eine Frist mit böser Drohung (am besten über das Wochenende, wo auch kein Rechtsberater zur Verfügung steht) gesetzt wird? Die Angst der leute für unberechenbaren Folgen wird hier gezielt genutzt, um psychisch das Ziel (Schuldanerkenntnis) zu erreichen.

Also: Wenn gezahlt werden muss, reicht die Frist gff. aus. Wenn nicht, ist sie zu kurz. 

Aber meistens folgt ja auf die allerletzte vorgerichtliche Mahnung ohnehin noch eine allerallerallerletzte vorgerichtliche Mahnung ...


----------



## Teleton (20 Oktober 2003)

Nabend,
wieso macht Firstway die Beträge denn selber geltend ? Verbindungsnetzbetreiber war doch wohl die Fa. Inteligence, wenn überhaupt haben die doch einen Anspruch und nicht der Dienstanbieter selbst. Es müßte Firstway jetzt eine Abtretung von Inteligence vorlegen, insbesondere da ja die vollen Verbindungsentgelte (also ohne zwischen Verbindungsleistung und Dienstleistung zu trennen) geltend gemacht werden. 
Grüsse
Teleton


----------



## Soko (20 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Neues von Firstway*



			
				alaska schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,Moin!
> Auch ich habe Samstag ein Lebenszeichen von Firstway erhalten - an einer fiesen Antwort bastel ich gerade!
> Wer einmal einen Blick auf das Schreiben werfen möchte:
> Seite 1: http://wvbg.bndlg.de/~max/firstway/firstway1.jpg
> ...



Hallo, 
auch ich habe ein Lebenszeichen ( genau dasselbe!!) erhalten.
Momentan arbeiten die wohl den Dezember 2002 auf.
Deine Idee ein Schreiben zu basteln finde ich gut.
Auf dieses Schreiben braucht man m.E. nicht zu reagieren - anders jedoch beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.
Habe mich auch gewundert, dass die Aufforderung nicht von Acoreus kam.

Die Drohung mit der Schufa finde ich ärgerlich. 
Machts gut!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2003)

*schufa*

ist es denn nicht so, daß bei der schufa nur einträge vorgenommen werden können, wenn ein vollstreckbarer titel vorliegt?!
sonst könnte ja jeder jedem eins auswischen! also, ich denke, das ist eine kindische drohung!

im übrigen halte ich mich mit meinem widerspruch nur an in-telegence c/o acoreus ag in köln, weil das name und adresse der rechnungslegung ist.
in der liste der regulierungsbehörde tritt unter meiner eingegebenen 0900er nummer im übrigen nicht in-telegence, sondern eine nummerndirekt gmbh auf, mit gleicher adresse wie in-telegence.
mfg


----------



## Counselor (21 Oktober 2003)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> wieso macht Firstway die Beträge denn selber geltend ? Verbindungsnetzbetreiber war doch wohl die Fa. Inteligence, wenn überhaupt haben die doch einen Anspruch und nicht der Dienstanbieter selbst. Es müßte Firstway jetzt eine Abtretung von Inteligence vorlegen, insbesondere da ja die vollen Verbindungsentgelte (also ohne zwischen Verbindungsleistung und Dienstleistung zu trennen) geltend gemacht werden.
> Grüsse
> Teleton



Ob die Firstway das Inkasso selbst übernehmen kann, kommt darauf an, ob die IN-Telegence gegenüber dem Kunden Wiederverkäufer war, oder ob die IN-Telegence als Teilnehmernetzbetreiber (Teilnehmer=Dienstanbieter) dem Betreiber des Mehrwertdienstes die Anrufe nur zugeführt hat.

Entscheidend ist wieder, wer die Tarifhoheit hat. Setzt die IN-Telegence das Entgelt für den Dienst gegenüber dem Anrufer fest, und kehrt eine Provision an die Firstway aus, dann hat die Firstway keine Forderung gegen den Anrufer, sonder nur die IN-Telegence. Aber: Dieses Modell kann eigentlich nur die Telekom betreiben, die IN-Telegence ist hier meist nur terminierender Teilnehmernetzbetreiber auf seiten des Dienstanbieters ohne eigene Ansprüche an den Anrufenden. Allerdings kehrt die IN-Telegence einen Teil ihrer Vergütung an den Dienstanbieter aus.

Anders, wenn die Firstway das gesamte Entgelt dem Endkunden gegenüber festsetzt. Dann allerdings muß die Firstway ein Verbindungsentgelt an die IN-Telegence zahlen, die ihrerseits wieder Verbindungsentgelte an den nächsten zwischengeschalteten Verbindungsnetzbetreiber zu zahlen hat. Wenn es so ist, dann liegt das Inkassorisiko bei der Firstway.

Im Offline Billing sieht es wohl so aus:

Der Dienstanbieter legt die Vergütung fest, und teilt sie IN-Telegence mit.
Wenn die Telekom die Vergütung für einen Anruf vereinnahmt, zahlt sie die Vergütung an die IN-Telegence aus, die sie wieder an den Dienstanbieter weiterleitet.

Das Forderungsausfallrisiko trägt der Dienstanbieter.

Das Inkasso wird über das bekannte Clearinghouse abgewickelt, aber nur in Absprache mit der In-Telegence. Verweigert die IN-Telegence oder Acoreus die gerichtliche Geltendmachung, dann muß die Firstway selbst tätig werden. 

http://www.intelegence.de/pdf/0900_FlexibleRate_BGB.pdf

Im Offline Billing hat die Firstway einen Anspruch gegen den Endkunden.

*Allerdings*

Die IN-Telegence betreibt wohl für den Dienstanbieter 'unechtes Factoring'. dh die IN-Telegence finanziert das Geschäft durch eine Art Kredit an die Firstway vor, und nimmt einen Sicherungseinbehalt. Das bedeutet, daß die gegen den Kunden offene Forderung erfüllungshalber von Firstway an In-Telegence abgetreten war.

Also dürfte seitens der Firstway noch der Nachweis einer Rückabtretung zu erbringen sein.

Counselor


----------



## alaska (21 Oktober 2003)

*Entwurf Schreiben an Firstway*

Ist etwas laenger geworden http://wvbg.bndlg.de/~max/firstway/schreiben_entwurf.txt

Was sagen unsere Profis dazu? Danke schon einmal!

Baue dann noch die Verbesserungen ein und versuche ein Musterschreiben fuer uns alle draus zu machen!

Schoenen Abend noch einmal!


----------



## R.Hood (22 Oktober 2003)

hallo an alle von vor ein paar monaten und an die neuen.
ich dachte auch schon die sache waere zu ende und die jungs von firstway haetten sich mit ihrem ach " so hart und ehrlich verdienten geld" auf die bahamas abgesetzt. aber entweder riecht es noch nicht oder die kriegen den hals einfach nicht voll. will sagen , habe auch das schuldanerkenntnis von firstway bekommen. die sind jetzt uebrigens schon im januar 03 angelangt. scheint so als taeffen sich jetzt langsam alle wieder. ich hatte auch schon strafanzeige gestellt ( vor ca 5-6 monaten) und werde morgen wohl das neue schreiben wieder bei der polizei einreichen . leider habe ich kein az. von der staatsanwaltschaft , da das bei uns erst nach abschluss des verfahrens ( mit einem einstellungsbescheid) den beteiligten mitgeteilt wird.

eine wichtige frage aber um der polizei und den staatsanwaltschaften die arbeit zu erleichtern : weiss irgendwer welche Staatsanw. die federfuehrende ist , bzw welche ermitteln denn alle? sonst wird nachher so viel ermittelt und  der von firstway faellt durch das netz getreu dem motto - viele koeche verderben den brei- bis dann und ich schaetze bald werden sich alle hier wieder treffen


----------



## Counselor (23 Oktober 2003)

R.Hood schrieb:
			
		

> eine wichtige frage aber um der polizei und den staatsanwaltschaften die arbeit zu erleichtern : weiss irgendwer welche Staatsanw. die federfuehrende ist , bzw welche ermitteln denn alle? sonst wird nachher so viel ermittelt und  der von firstway faellt durch das netz getreu dem motto - viele koeche verderben den brei- bis dann und ich schaetze bald werden sich alle hier wieder treffen



Ammersbek liegt im Bezirk der Staatsanwaltschaft beim Landgericht Lübeck. Zuständig ist die Kripo Ahrendsburg.

http://193.101.67.34/landesrecht/300-10.htm


```
Staatsanwaltschaft bei dem Landgericht Lübeck
Travemünder Allee 9
23568 Lübeck
Tel: 0451 / 3710
Fax: 0451 / 3711399
Email: [email][email protected][/email]
```
 
Counselor


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Counselor (verwandt mit Counselor Troy von Star Trek ? ,

danke für Deine Antwort. 
Ich habe da allerdings ein paar Verständnisschwierigkeiten.

Was Du beschreibst ist ja das Innenverhältnis zwischen Dienstanbieter und Intelegence (§ 3 Abs 2 der AGB ist ja echt spannend : Kein Zahlungsanspruch des Dienstanbieters bei„insbesondere auch betrügerischen Tätigkeiten“).

Entscheidend ist aber doch wer den unmittelbaren Zahlunganspruch gegenüber dem Kunden erlangt. 

Unabhänigig von der strittigen Frage ob eigentlich zwischen „Vergütung Dienstanbieter“ und „Leistung Netzbetreiber“ unterschieden werden müsste hatte ich die neuere Rechtsprechung in etwa so verstanden:
Es gibt (mind.)drei Verträge, einen Kunde mit Netzbetreiber, einen Kunde mit Dienstbetreiber (über die Erbringung der Inhalte) einen Dienstbetreiber mit Netzanbieter.
Bei Anruf erlangt der VNB einen orginären Anspruch gegen den Kunden auf Basis der in den Vertrag einbezogenen Preisliste / Preise ( wobei meist dies ja schon strittig ist). Unschädlich sei nach BGH dass darin die Dienstanbietervergütung enthalten ist, es entstehe vielmehr ein einheitlicher Anspruch des Netzbetreibers auf das volle Entgelt.
Der zweite Vertrag mit dem Dienstanbieter führt nicht zu einen Direktanspruch des Dienstanbieters auf Vergütung nach dem Motto : „Ich verzichte auf einen unmittelbaren Zahlungsanspruch und lebe von der „Provision“ die ich vom Netzbetreiber erhalte“.
Und damit hätten wir den Inhalt des dritten Vertrages (Netzbetreiber-Dienstanbieter): „Ich Netzanbieter zahle Dir Dienstanbieter eine saftige Provision wenn Du es schaffst dass auf meinen Leitungen ein Gebührenaufkommen erzeugt wird“. Nur die Bedingungen dieses „Provisionsvertrages“ Stornoreserve, Ausfallrisiko, Zuständigkeiten der Reklamationsbearbeitung u.ä. sind in den AGB der Intelegence geregelt.

Ein direkter Forderungseinzug durch den Dienstanbieter kommt daher m.E. nur in Betracht wenn die orginäre einheitliche Forderung aus dem TK Vertrag vom Netzbetreiber an den Dienstanbieter abgetreten wurde (oder durch den Kunden ein Schuldanerkenntnis abgegeben wurde. Anspruchsgrundlage ist dann aber nicht der ursprüngliche TK-Vertrag sondern das Schuldanerkenntnis selbst. Hier bestände m.E. noch die Gefahr dass die Forderung noch mal vom Netzbetreiber geltend gemacht wird). 
Echtes oder unechtes Faktoring würde voraussetzen, dass der Dienstanbieter eine eigene Forderung vorab oder nachträglich an die TK Gesellschaft abgetreten hat.

Auch dass die Höhe der Entgelte durch den Dienstanbieter „festgelegt“ wird ändert daran m.E. nix. Dieser wird dann halt als Bote oder Erfüllungsgehilfe beim Vertragsschluss Kunde – Netzbetreiber tätig. 

Viele Grüße
Teleton


----------



## Counselor (24 Oktober 2003)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Entscheidend ist aber doch wer den unmittelbaren Zahlunganspruch gegenüber dem Kunden erlangt.



Den unmittelbaren Anspruch gegen den Kunden  erwirbt derjenige, der mit dem Kunden die Essentialia Negotii vereinbart. Hierzu gehört der Preis der Dienstleistung. Setzt der Dienstanbieter den Preis fest, dann ist er Vertragspartner, setzt der Netzbetreiber ihn fest (zB als Reseller des Dienstanbieters), dann ist er Vertragspartner des Endkunden.

Ein Unternehmen, das nicht die Möglichkeit verfügt, mit dem Kunden einen Preis zu vereinbaren, wird nicht Vertragspartner.



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt (mind.)drei Verträge, einen Kunde mit Netzbetreiber, einen Kunde mit Dienstbetreiber (über die Erbringung der Inhalte) einen Dienstbetreiber mit Netzanbieter.



Ich sehe zwei Verträge:

1. Dienstanbieter <-Servicevertrag-> Netzbetreiber
2. Dienstanbieter <-Dienstvertrag  -> Endkunde

Klagt der Netzbetreiber die Vergütung für den Mehrwertdienst vergeblich aufgrund seines Inkassoauftrags ein, dann ist es mE blödsinnig, ihm einen eigenen Anspruch auf Verbindungsentgelte zuzusprechen. Die hat nämlich der Dienstanbieter schon bezahlt. Der Kunde muß sie nicht nochmal bezahlen. 

Eine Bezahlung der Verbindungsentgelte an den Dienstanbieter scheidet aus, wenn der Dienstanbieter keinen Vertrag mit dem Endkunden geschlossen hat (zB betrügerischer Dialer).

Die komische Konstruktion des  BGH, wonach der Kunde einen Vertrag über eine Verbindungsleistung mit dem TNB schliessen soll, und einen Vertrag mit Dienstanbieter, ist mE grotesk hoch drei:

1. Die Telekom hatte ausweislich der Entscheidungsgründe vorgetragen, daß nur sie vertragliche Beziehungen zum Dienstanbieter unterhalte
2. Der BGH mutet dem Endkunden zu, einen Dienstvertrag geschlossen zu haben, ohne daß er überhaupt einen Einfluß auf die Höhe der Vergütung des Dienstanbieters hätte. Die handelt nämlich die Telekom in einem separaten Vertrag mit dem Dienstanbieter aus. Sie ist daher völlig der Disposition des Endkunden entzogen. Der Endkunde darf sich mit einer Berechnung des Gesamtentgelts durch die Telekom begnügen.

Diese Rechtsprechung ist mehr als korrekturbedürftig.

Counselor


----------



## will nich zahlen!!! (24 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Neues von Firstway*



			
				alaska schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,Moin!
> Auch ich habe Samstag ein Lebenszeichen von Firstway erhalten - an einer fiesen Antwort bastel ich gerade!
> Wer einmal einen Blick auf das Schreiben werfen möchte:
> Seite 1: http://wvbg.bndlg.de/~max/firstway/firstway1.jpg
> ...







hallo! 

hab auch am 14.10.03 die letzte außergerichtliche aufforderung bekommen!  das schreiben ist das gleiche wie das von alaska(sachbearbeiter sven s.) doch die unterschriften sind total anders.wie geht das?!  

können die die dieses schreiben auch bekommen haben,sie mal bitte mit der von alaskas schreiben vergleichen!  



mich hats letztes jahr im november erwüscht.hab seit märz nichts mehr von dennen gehört(nach meinem 2. einspruch) und nun das. 

dieses schreiben erhielt ich gestern von sven s. 

wieder nur ein standardschreiben! 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 


Wir haben ihr Anliegen geprüft und teilen Ihnen hierzu folgendes mit: 
Unseren Nachforschungen zufolge sind die Verbindung über den 
Verbindungsnetzbetreiber IN-telegence eindeutig und korrekt zustande 
gekommen, wobei wir insbesondere technische Fehler ausschließen können. 
Es handelt sich bei dieser Rufnummer um eine Onlinebezahlung auf der 
Internetseite www.e.......de. 
Der Bezahlvorgang dauert max. 4 Min, durch die Bezahlung erhalten sie 
ein Lizenzcode zum Freischalten des Softwareprogrammes: 
eMule-Datenbank(Datenbank mit mehr als 1000 ed2k links/info´s und vieles 
mehr, für die Software edonkey / eMule u.ä.) 

Diese Bezahlung muss durch klicken auf den Button weiter bestätigt 
werden, eine Automatische Einwahl ist somit nicht möglich. Bei erst 
Besuch auf dieser Seite muss auch noch ein 
Sicherheitszertifikat bestätigt werden, dieses erlaubt uns das 
Einwahltool bei Ihnen zu Installieren. Infos wie das ausgesehen hat, 
finden Sie auf der Seite: www.m.......de (ScreenShots / Bilder) 

Jeder 0190-0 Anbieter kann seine Tarife frei gestalten.. Die Abrechnung 
erfolgt dann nach Verbindungsdauer und/oder zu einer Einmalgebühr. Dies 
bedeutet, dass bei Zustandekommen einer Verbindung unabhängig von der 
Verbindungsdauer – ein bestimmter Betrag abgerechnet wird. 
Unabhängig von etwaigen Einwänden gegenüber dem Inhaltanbieter befindet 
sich der Anschlussinhaber in der Zahlungspflicht. Das sie persönlich die 
fraglichen Verbindungen nicht genutzt haben wollen, ist für die Erhebung 
der Nutzungsentgelte ohne Belang und entbindet ihn als Anschlussinhaber 
nicht von der Pflicht , die für ihn (oder die Person , die seinen 
Anschluss nutzte ) erbrachten Leistungen zu bezahlen . 

Die Abklärung , ob ein technischer Defekt oder eine Fremdmanipulation 
des Anschlusses Vorliegt, obliegt im Übrigen nicht dem 
Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, sondern dem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber mithin der 
Deutschen Telekom AG (DTAG). 

Sollten Sie nur über einen x-DSL Anschluss verfügen, beachten Sie bitte, 
dass jedes angeschlossenes ISDN- Modem- oder Kombi- Gerät für den 
Bezahlvorgang genutzt werden kann, womit dann die Verbindung hergestellt 
wird. 

Es besteht aus unserer Sicht daher keinerlei Veranlassung, Ihrer 
Aufforderung nach Stornierung der Forderung nachzukommen. Sollten Sie 
die Übertragung des Lizenzcodes vorzeitig 
beendet/abgebrochen haben, können wir Ihnen diesen gerne per E-Mail noch 
einmal zukommen lassen. Dazu benötigen wir einen beweis das Sie den 
Lizenzcode schon bezahlt haben (Telefon-Rechnungskopie) und Ihre E-Mail 
Adresse. Das können Sie an [email protected] senden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

___________________________________________ 

Sven S.


----------



## Teleton (24 Oktober 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Den unmittelbaren Anspruch gegen den Kunden  erwirbt derjenige, der mit dem Kunden die Essentialia Negotii vereinbart.



Warum soll ich die Bestimmung des Preises nicht meinen Knechten sprich Erfüllungsgehilfen und Boten überlassen ? 



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Die komische Konstruktion des  BGH, wonach der Kunde einen Vertrag über eine Verbindungsleistung mit dem TNB schliessen soll, und einen Vertrag mit Dienstanbieter, ist mE grotesk hoch drei.
> ...
> Diese Rechtsprechung ist mehr als korrekturbedürftig.
> 
> Counselor



Das stimmt wohl, es spricht ja aber nix dagegen sich auf diese Rechtsprechung zu berufen, wenn sie für einen selbst günstig ist (Abgesehen davon, dass das eine oder andere Amtgericht sich der Ansicht des BGH möglicherweise anschliesst).
Danach hätte Firstway dann ja keinen unmittelbaren Anspruch (sofern keine Abtretung erfolgte oder ein Schuldanerkenntnis abgegeben wurde)

Gruß
Teleton


----------



## Counselor (24 Oktober 2003)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kannst du zwar grundsätzlich. Nur ist der TNB weder dein Bote, noch dein Erfüllungsgehilfe, noch bestimmt er die von dir an Dritte zu zahlenden Preise. Er stellt dir lediglich im Rahmen eines Festnetzanschlußvertrags einen Telefonanschluß bereit und führt deine Anrufe im Bedarfsfall anderen Netzbetreibern aufgrund eines Zusammenschaltvertrags zu, der eine Vergütungspflicht des VNB an den TNB auslöst.

Counselor


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Oktober 2003)

Ich darf mich mal kleinlaut in eure hochinteressante Diskussion einklinken:

Kaufe ich bei (z.B.) Audi eine Glühkerze, im Audihaus Vierring in meiner Stadt, schließe ich einen Vertrag mit Audi Vierring. Die haben - das weiß ich so nebenbei - Verträge mit Audi Deutschland / V.A.G. und mit Bosch. Nur: Was scheren mich diese Verträge, und wie die irgendwelche Provisionen, Haftungsverteilungszahlungen, Zuliefer-Konsolidierungssysteme, Vielkaufrabatte etc. unter sich verhandeln, zahlen oder eben nicht? Ich kaufe bei Audi Vierring, ich zahle an Audi Vierring, ich reklamiere bei Audi Vierring und werde im Zweifel von Audi Vierring verklagt. Nicht von V.A.G. oder Bosch oder dem Verband der Automobilhändler.

Parallele bei Dialernutzung (korrigiert mich, wenn nötig):

Mein Telefon schaltet sich (Werkvertrag) in ein im Ergebnis weltweites Netz ein. Dafür bekommt die DTAG ihre Kohle, zunächst mal die klassischen Centbeträge. Und ich bekomme eine x-Bit-Datenleitung.
Mein PC nutzt diese Leitung und empfängt eine Mehrwertleistung z.B. von der Fa. Abzocker&Cie. in Quadrath-Ichendorf. Mit denen schließe ich hierzu einen eigenen Dienstvertrag. Und dafür bekommen die einen vorher festgelegten Betrag von mir. 
Um es uns allen zu erleichtern, lässt diese Firma ihre Rechnung über die DTAG an mich gelangen, damit ich als geliebter Endkunde nicht mehrere Überweisungen etc. tätigen muss.

Nun meine Frage:
Was kümmern mich eigentlich alle anderen Verträge, von denen ich nix weiß? Ich schließe keinen Vertrag mit dem VNB, von dem ich wüsste - ich kenne meinen Netzprovider (DTAG) und - es steht ja auf dem Dialer drauf - den MWD-Anbieter. Wer gerade diese Woche die 0190-Nummer bei der DTAG gemietet hat, ist doch eigentlich für mich genauso egal wie die Frage, ob Audi Vierring bei Bosch Deutschland oder bei Bosch Dortmund kauft ...

Mein Beispiel stellt den Fall dar, dass sich alle einig sind und alles öffentlich und geplant läuft. Das muss man tun, um die gewollten Vertragsbeziehungen zu ermitteln. Ungewollte oder Hilfsvertragskonstruktionen meiner Vertragspartner mit Dritten sind mir schnurzpiepegal.

Oder?


----------



## Counselor (25 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich darf mich mal kleinlaut in eure hochinteressante Diskussion einklinken:
> 
> Kaufe ich bei (z.B.) Audi eine Glühkerze, im Audihaus Vierring in meiner Stadt, schließe ich einen Vertrag mit Audi Vierring.


Du schließt einen Kaufvertrag mit dem Audihaus Vierring. Das Audihaus sagt dir an der Kasse den Preis und du zahlst und nimmst die Ware mit. Wie das Audihaus an die Ware kommt, ist uninteressant.


			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> Parallele bei Dialernutzung (korrigiert mich, wenn nötig):
> Mein Telefon schaltet sich (Werkvertrag) in ein im Ergebnis weltweites Netz ein.



*Hier besteht eine Parallele zur Dialernutzung?*

Vergleichen wir diese Aussage mal mit dem Vertragswerk eines gängigen T-NET Anschlusses. Die Leistungspflicht der T-COM ergibt sich aus Ziffer 2 der Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen Telefondienst und der dazugehörigen Leistungsbeschreibung, die ebenfalls Bestandteil des Telefonvertrags ist. Diesen Dokumenten kann man zunächst entnehmen, daß die T-COM sich verpflichtet, dem Kunden einen Netzanschluß mit einer Rufnummer zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit dem er Verbindungen herstellen und entgegennehmen kann (Ziff. 1 der Leistungsbeschreibung). Die hM sagt hier, dies sei ein Anschlußvertrag. Dieser Anschlußvertrag hätte miet- und werkvertragliche Komponenten.

*Soweit dem Katzenhai grundsätzliche Zustimmung.*



			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> Nun meine Frage:
> Was kümmern mich eigentlich alle anderen Verträge, von denen ich nix weiß? Ich schließe keinen Vertrag mit dem VNB, von dem ich wüsste - ich kenne meinen Netzprovider (DTAG) und - es steht ja auf dem Dialer drauf - den MWD-Anbieter. Wer gerade diese Woche die 0190-Nummer bei der DTAG gemietet hat, ist doch eigentlich für mich genauso egal wie die Frage, ob Audi Vierring bei Bosch Deutschland oder bei Bosch Dortmund kauft ...


*Schließen wir wirlich keine Verträge mit dem VNB oder dem Dienstanbieter, sondern mit einen Verbindungsvertrag mit der T-COM?*

Ziehen wir Ziff. 2 der Leistungsbeschreibung zum T-NET Anschluß heran, in der der *Vertragsgegenstand des Verbindungsvertrags T-Net zum Endkunden negativ abgegrenzt* wird:


```
Neben den Verbindungen der T-Com kann der Kunde auch Verbindungen
anderer Anbieter in Anspruch nehmen, die nicht Gegenstand dieses Vertrages sind.
...
Verbindungen mit den Zugangskennzahlen 1 18, 0 12, 01 81 bis 01 89, 0 19 00, 01 91 bis 01 94 und 09 00 werden ausschließlich von dem Netzbetreiber hergestellt, bei dem die jeweils vom Kunden gewünschte Rufnummer eingerichtet ist.
```

Die Verbindung des Katzenhai über Talkline ist also gar nicht Gegenstand seines Vertrags mit der T-COM. 
Das korrespondiert damit, daß die T-COM keinerlei Befugnis hat, mit dem Katzenhai seine Hauptleistungspflicht (Vergütung) festzulegen.

Für die Rufnummerngassen 0190-0 und 0900 legt der zwischen T-COM und Endkunden geschlossene Vertrag also fest, daß Verbindungen zu diesen *nicht Vertragsgegenstand* sind.

*Fazit: Der Katzenhai kennt zwar die T-COM. Das ist aber unerheblich, weil der Katzenhai mit der T-COM vereinbart hat, daß die Verbindung 0900 bzw 0190-0 nicht Gegenstand der Vertragsbeziehung ist.

Wer aber ist nun befugt, mit dem Katzenhai die Vergütung zu vereinbaren? Ist es Talkline oder der Dienstanbieter?*

Talkline ehr nicht. Talkline teilt dem Katzenhai nix mit und setzt letztlich auch den Endpreis nicht fest. Wie will Talkline auch einen Preis für einen Content bestimmen können, der Talkline unbekannt ist?

Dann kann es nur noch der Dienstanbieter selbst sein. Der teilt dem Katzenhai mit, welchen Content er anbietet und welchen Preis der Katzenhai für die Inanspruchnahme des Contents zahlen muß. Dabei bedient er sich eines Zahlungsportalbetreibers als eine Art Kassierer.

*Fazit: Vertragspartner von Katzenhai kann in der Rufnummerngasse 0190-0 und 0900 nur der Dienstanbieter sein, der den Preis mit Katzenhai vereinbart hat. Vertragstyp ist der Dienstvertrag.* (vgl. auch Leitermann, in Heun u. a., Handbuch Telekommunikationsrecht, Teil 5 Rz. 64).

*Wer ist Vertragspartner bei 0190-8 Verbindungen?*

Hierzu die Leistungsbeschreibung der T-COM:


```
Verbindungen mit den Zugangskennzahlen 0 11, 01 37, 01 38, 01 80, 0 18 88, 0 19 01 bis 0 19 09, 07 00, 0 08 08 und 0 08 82 10 sowie den Rufnummern 1 18 33, 1 18 34, 1 18 36 und 1 18 37 werden ausschließlich von der T-Com hergestellt und entsprechend der Preisliste Telefondienst
(Inlandsverbindungen) abgerechnet
```

Da die T-COM hier mit dem Endkunden den Preis listenmäßig vereinbart hat, ist sie Vertragspartnerin geworden. Und damit sind wir wieder im Audihaus: Das Audihaus hat mit dem Katzenhai beim Kauf seiner Zündkerze den Preis vereinbart, und ist Vertragspartner geworden.

*Fazit: Vertragspartner ist hier die T-COM. Sie ist faktisch Reseller des Mehrwertdienstes.*(vgl. auch Leitermann, a.a.O., Teil 5 Rz. 32)

Die klare Antwort auf Katzenhais Frage: Es kommt darauf an  :lol: 

Counselor


----------



## alaska (28 Oktober 2003)

*Die antwort von Firstway*

Tada!
http://wvbg.bndlg.de/~max/firstway/fristway_antwort.jpg

Frage mich gerade ob die richtig lesen koennen!
Irgendwie ein netter textbaustein aber ist mein schreiben 
ist den http://www.fsn.by.schule.de/~max/firstway/schreiben_entwurf.txt
(habe es noch einmal "uebersichtlicher gelayoutet" so falsch? 

Ich meine muss er wirklich Nachweis der Abrechnungsgenauigkeit liefern (§ 16 TKV)?
Ist das wirklich so mit
"Nach Buggisch in NStZ 2002 Heft 4, Seite 178 ff erfüllt die Bereitstellung eines Dialer-Programms, 
das die unbeabsichtigte Einwahl in kostenverursachende Dienste bewirkt, die Tatbestände der §§ 263, 
263a StGB. Damit liegt eine Vortat gemäß § 261 StGB vor."
Wie sieht der Zusammenhang mit
"Insbesondere die Vorschriften des § 312e BGB sind bei dem Verkauf des Programmes "Autoupdater V4" 
eindeutig nicht berücksichtigt worden." aus?

Fragen ueber Fragen ... 

Interessant ist dass sie schreiben das es nicht so war! Das der Dialer okay war! Aber zum Glueck gibt es ja noch das Ermittlungsverfahren der Kripo bzw. die Abmahnung der FST ... ohne Grund sind die ja wohl kaum in Aktion getreten, also muss am Dialer doch etwas faul gewesen sein ..

Sehr lustig auch:
"Unabhaengig von etwaigen Einwänden gegenüber dem Inhaltsanbieter befindet sich der Anschlussinhaber in der Zahlungspflicht"
Ja ist ja schoen und gut! Aber dann soll doch der Leitungsanbieter und nicht der Inhaltsanbieter melden!
Ich meine ein Recht auf Geld hat doch im Prinzip nur In-telegence weil denen die 0190 Nummer gehoert, oder?


----------



## Soko (29 Oktober 2003)

*@Alaska*

Firstway schreibt:
 ..."Sollten sie die Übertragung des ... vorzeitig abgebrochen haben, können wir ..."

Ist diese Tatsache nicht schon ein Hinweis, dass das ganze "Geschäft" nicht in meinem Sinne war, d.h. gegen meinen Willen zustande gekommen ist?


----------



## Counselor (29 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Die antwort von Firstway*



			
				alaska schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine muss er wirklich Nachweis der Abrechnungsgenauigkeit liefern (§ 16 TKV)?


*Wer ist nachweispflichtiger Anbieter nach § 16 TKV und was muß er nachweisen?*

Die TKV gilt für alle 'Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit' im Sinne des  § 3 TKG. 

```
19. sind "Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit" das    gewerbliche Angebot von Telekommunikation einschließlich des Angebots von    Übertragungswegen für beliebige natürliche oder juristische Personen und    nicht lediglich für die Teilnehmer geschlossener Benutzergruppen.
```
Die TKV unterscheidet die Anbieter und teilt sie in verschiedene Fallgruppen ein. Eine Fallgruppe sind die Anbieter, die ihre Leistungen auf den für die Sprachkommunikation für die Öffentlichkeit vorgesehenen Telekommunikationsnetzen erbringen.

*Ist ein Netzbetreiber 'Anbieter' oder wer ist Anbieter?*

Leider ist die TKV hier nicht eindeutig. In  § 34 II TKV und   § 4 I TKV wird zwischen Netzbetreiber und Anbieter unterschieden. Andererseits spricht  § 24 TKV  von *Anbietern des Übertragungswegs*.

Außerdem kennt die TKV Anbieter von Netzzugängen, die nicht Netzbetreiber sind ( § 10 TKV,  § 15 TKV,  § 20 I TKV,  § 31 TKV,  § 35 I TKV,  § 13 I IV und V TKV,  § 19 I TKV,  § 27 II TKV,  § 32 I TKV und  § 33 TKV).

Im Hinblick hierauf gibt es gewichtige Stimmen (zB Leitermann), die sagen, daß auch *Verbindungsnetzbetreiber Anbieter im Sinne des § 16 TKV* sind.

Entgegen dem Wortlaut des § 16 TKV muß der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber auch nachweisen, daß keine manipulativen Eingriffe auf die Telefonanlage (oder Modem) stattgefunden haben, die nur aufgrund der Tatsache möglich sind, daß die Anlage ans öffentliche Telefonnetz angeschlossen ist ( LG Hof 12 O 502/02).

*Fazit: Der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber muß nachweisen, daß die Leistung technisch einwandfrei erbracht, richtig berechnet und keine Rechnermanipulation über sein Netz vorgenommen wurde.*

Den Nachweis muß er dem gegenüber erbringen, mit dem er den Verbindungsvertrag hat. Das ist nicht immer der Endkunde, der den Dialer genutzt hat.  :zunge: 

Counselor


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Oktober 2003)

Soko schrieb:
			
		

> Firstway schreibt:
> ..."Sollten sie die Übertragung des ... vorzeitig abgebrochen haben, können wir ..."
> 
> Ist diese Tatsache nicht schon ein Hinweis, dass das ganze "Geschäft" nicht in meinem Sinne war, d.h. gegen meinen Willen zustande gekommen ist?



Naja. Die fordern eine Leistung ein, die von einer Gegenleistung abhängig ist, von der sie offensichtlich keine Ahnung haben, ob sie erbracht ist. 
Eingangs des Schreibens wird noch das hier geschrieben:



			
				firstway schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben ihr Anliegen geprüft und teilen Ihnen hierzu folgendes mit: Unseren Nachforschungen zufolge sind die Verbindungen über den Verbindungsnetzbetreiber IN-telegence eindeutig und korrekt zustande gekommen, wobei wir insbesondere technische Fehler ausschließen können.


Wenn die technische Fehler ausschließen können, dann sollten die auch wissen, ob Du die Ware erhalten hast.

Das wäre dann der nächste Punkt: Die legen Dir nämlich in den Mund, dass Du angeblich eine Ware gekauft hast, den Lizenzcode eben.


----------



## Counselor (29 Oktober 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die technische Fehler ausschließen können, dann sollten die auch wissen, ob Du die Ware erhalten hast.



Verlangt doch einfach mal die Vorlage des Prüfberichts nach § 16 TKV!

Counselor


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Oktober 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne niemanden, der die Dokumentation bisher zu Gesicht bekommen hat.

Andere Frage: Wieso nehmen die dreisterweise an, dass Du die Sache heute noch haben willst, wenn sie damals nicht leisten konnten?


----------



## Counselor (29 Oktober 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne niemanden, der die Dokumentation bisher zu Gesicht bekommen hat.



Eben. Aber das hat   Folgen


			
				AG Geldern schrieb:
			
		

> § 16 Abs. 1 der Telekommunikationskundenschutzverordnung und das darin enthaltene Recht des Kunden auf Vorlage des technischen Prüfberichts dient dem Schutz des Kunden und soll diesen in die Lage versetzen, seine Bedenken gegen die Richtigkeit der Rechnung der Gebührenerfassung konkretisieren zu können. Die Nichtvorlage der Dokumentation führt daher dazu, dass der Anscheinsbeweis, der möglicherweise für die Richtigkeit der Gebührenerfassung spricht, nicht zum Tragen kommt.



Counselor


----------



## Soko (29 Oktober 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da ich gerade etwas Zeit habe und ausserdem noch einen anderen Brief zur Post bringen muss, werde ich die Vorlage des Prüfberichts nach §16 TKV doch einfach mal anfordern.

Die drängen ihre Ware uns doch auf. Wir haben doch alle Widerspruch eingelgt gegen die Forderung und damit wohl auch dokumentiert, dass wir auf ihren Artikel verzichten.

Zum Schluss noch eine Frage: Bei Haustürgeschäften kann ich doch innerhalb einer gewissen Frist vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Warum ist das nicht möglich, wenn mir jemand einen Dialer untergejubelt hat? 
Ich kann ja auch bereits erhaltene Ware, die nicht meinen Vorstellungen entspricht wieder zurückschicken ... und ´hier soll ich auf allem sitzen bleiben, obwohl ich nichts erhalten- und auch nichts gewollt habe!?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Oktober 2003)

Soko schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Schluss noch eine Frage: Bei Haustürgeschäften kann ich doch innerhalb einer gewissen Frist vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Warum ist das nicht möglich, wenn mir jemand einen Dialer untergejubelt hat?


Meist gibt es mehrere Hintertürchen. Normalerweise besteht die Gegenseite darauf, eine Dienstleistung erbracht zu haben und da ist es mit einem nachträglichen Widerruf nicht weit her.
Hier ist es eine Ware, nämlich der Lizenzcode, wie firstway doch so schön schreibt. 

Genaueres zum Widerrufsrecht findest Du hier:
http://www.sakowski.de/onl-r/onl-r18.html
Da keine Belehrung stattgefunden hat und die Ware in den allermeisten Fällen wohl nicht geliefert wurde, würde ich hilfsweise vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten... Du kannst Dir natürlich auch eine Diskette mit Freischaltcode von den Nasen schicken lassen und sie unfrei zurückgehen lassen.


----------



## Soko (29 Oktober 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Soko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, habe mir "die Ware" bereits im Dez 02 eingehandelt. Bringt es dann noch was, wenn ich erst jetzt  hilfsweise vom Kaufvertrag zurücktrete?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Oktober 2003)

Soko schrieb:
			
		

> , habe mir "die Ware" bereits im Dez 02 eingehandelt. Bringt es dann noch was, wenn ich erst jetzt  hilfsweise vom Kaufvertrag zurücktrete?



Naja. Eine Frist würde erst mit Eingang der Ware beim Verbraucher anlaufen. Sie verlängert sich sogar auf unbegrenzte Zeit, wenn der Verbraucher nicht über sein Widerrufsrecht belehrt wurde. Da firstway selbst angeboten hat, die Ware erneut zu übersenden, handelt es sich offensichtlich auch um den richtigen Ansprechpartner. Wäre interessant zu erfahren, wie die darauf reagieren...


----------



## Soko (30 Oktober 2003)

*Betreff: Rechnung für nichtbestelltenichtgelieferteware*

@haudraufundschluss

Danke, ich werde das mal machen.


----------

